# clipping brass



## prcabr4christ (Jul 6, 2008)

ok, I've ran into a recent problem, well, not so much a problem, but a bump in the road. on my sears 16ga (bolt action) if I extract and chamber another shell too fast, the brass on the shell tears, not bad, just about 1/32 of an inch lengthwise, like it's catching on something when it gets chambered. anyone ever had this problem before? oh, I've also looked in the chamber and theres no wear or any scratching anywhere...not only that, it only happens when I get excited and go fast....kinda puts a damper on more than 2 clay pigeons at a time


----------

